# Anyone have Shostakovich "Song Album" volumes published by Zen-On?



## User in F minor (Feb 5, 2014)

*[solved] Anyone have Shostakovich "Song Album" volumes published by Zen-On?*

Hi,

I'm trying to find out the contents of two volumes of Shostakovich's songs published by Zen-On (eg. volume 1 here) and I can't find a ToC anywhere on the net. Does anyone here have either who could post info?

(FWIW I'm particularly interested in getting hold of the Pushkin monologues Op. 91.)


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

This seems to suggest it contains (Op. 91) http://www.worldcat.org/title/song-album/oclc/50230869&referer=brief_results


----------



## User in F minor (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay, thank you!


----------

